# Should i put rhino liner on the bottom of my boat?



## Tsuswimming (Sep 9, 2010)

ok, im going to be running my john boat up on shore quit a bit so would it be smart to put rhino liner on the bottom or no or should i just put a thin strip on the bottom were it will hitt most?
Also im looking for something instead of carpet like rhino liner except for more rubbery so i can spray/paint it on to have something to stand on like i said instead of carpet.
Any and all info is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## lucescoflathead (Sep 9, 2010)

I think Rhino liner on the outside would slow the boat down. I like it on the inside of boats. It seals up any leaky rivits. I bought a roll of diamond plate rubber for my floor. I keep finding projects around my house to do,so I haven't got my floor in yet.


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard of herculiner, and that is rubbery. good luck to ya!


----------



## Tsuswimming (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks to both of you, ill look around, cant wait to finish stripping the boat down and paint
once its painted i got pictures of the whole process ill add it to the mod section.


----------



## dtwarrow (Sep 9, 2010)

steel flex is probably the best bet for keeping the bottom of your boat safe. Any truck bed liner like line X, Rino Liner, or Hurculiner are decent inside the boat but i would not put them on the bottom of my boat.


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 10, 2010)

dtwarrow said:


> steel flex is probably the best bet for keeping the bottom of your boat safe. Any truck bed liner like line X, Rino Liner, or Hurculiner are decent inside the boat but i would not put them on the bottom of my boat.


X2. Either one of those products will cause more friction between your hull and the water which result in slower speeds. I would really suggest the steelflex. It will be your best bet.


----------



## Bassman018 (Sep 10, 2010)

oh, yea steel flex on the outside herculiner on the inside. i didn't understand what you meant.


----------



## perchin (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree...go with steelflex for the bottom.... there is a guy over on I-boats that posted on the same thing. His final results were he wished he didn't waste his time, money, and effort for it just to peel off after beaching the boat only a few dozen times.


----------



## jon3516 (Sep 10, 2010)

I applied herculiner to a floor plate on the rear of a 45 foot box trailer at work to keep it from being slick when it rains and it lasted maybe a month with moderate usage.I roughed the metal up with 36 grit on a 7 inch disc sander and it still came loose. I would go with the steelflex on the outside. I beleive its even cheaper than herculiner and holds up a lot better to boot. jmo.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Leave the hull alone, dont beach in the quarry. 

As for a rubber deck, swing by the local home improvment, farm supply, or exercise equipment supply store and buy some interlocking rubber mating used under weight benches, or floor mats in the garage. Built to with stand daily abuse, and provides cushioning so you can stand all day long. 

If you have a McMaster Carr or Grainger near by, look for work mats, they are used in manufactureing for people who stand on concrete all day long. This is the industrial grade version of the rubber mat I listed above.


----------

